# 2 New Labels



## rgecaprock (Mar 17, 2007)

One of the girls I work with loves wine as much as I do so we are collaborating on a couple. She wants to buy the kits and me make them, then we share. Here are a couple of labels I have been working on for them.












*Ramona*


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 17, 2007)

rgecaprock, those are really nice! I've been working on making labels, but guess my patients isn't what it use to be. Great Job!


----------



## docbee (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are fantastic looking.






My last label I made I used spray varnish to give the final appearance a little bit glossy look. Worked good and made the colors more vibrant.*Edited by: docbee *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 17, 2007)

Ramona, they are wonderful!!!!!! Love 'em!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 17, 2007)

Love them both....once again..well done!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice job Ramona, I love the colors on the Pinot!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, one more....got to stop and get some work done around here !!!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 17, 2007)

Another great one, Ramona!!! If you haven't already, I hope you're doing one or more for Appleman!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 17, 2007)

Great labels ramona


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice labels Ramona, and a pretty sweet deal with your friend.


If I was making a chenin Blanc I would steal that first label, I like that you have included a discription of the contents. I did that on one of my wines and it looks so much more professional.


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, Jobe,


I like to include the description. I think it makes it more interesting to the people you give it to. My friend likes really bold colors so I did the second one too.Will get it going tomorrow!!! Pinot Grigo should be ready to bottle in a couple of weeks.


Ramona If anyone has tried the SA Chenin Blanc let me know what you think


----------



## linda0210 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Ramona,

What program are you using to make the labels?

Thanks
Linda


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Linda and Welcome to the Forum,


I use Print Shop 21 and I get some of the graphics by image googling. I love making them. I use Kinko's to print them for me since my inkjet printer really does a fade on the colors kind of pricey but they do a good job with the laser.


Ramona


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome labels Ramona! Very "artsy".


----------

